# Poisonous plants?



## GoatNewbie14 (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi! I'm getting Nigerian dwarf doelings pretty soon and where we want to keep them has a plant that I'm not sure if it's edible for goats, please let me know if this plant is ok to eat for them or not. I can take more pics of the plant if need be. Thx!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not good with plants but someone on here should know.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Does that have little pink flowers on it in the spring???? Like this...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

From my herbology notes...

Geranium Robertianum... Herb Robert, Cranesfoot, Bloodwort...

Suitable for gardens: no 
Suitable for compost: no
Decorative: no 
Attracts wildlife: no
Garden notes: leaves have a mildly rank smell (smell like burning tires when crushed)
Growth habit: Severely invasive on the West Coast (class B noxious weed). Behaves okay in the Midwest. 

Internal poison: no 
Dermatologic poison: no 
Livestock poison: no 
Mechanical injury: no 
Hay fever pollen: no

Medicinal properties: astringent, vulnerary, anticarcinogenic 
Medicinal parts: Root, Aerial parts 
Has medicinal uses: yes 
Do not self-administer: no
Safe if pregnant: yes 
Legally restricted: no 
Toxicity precautions: none 

Culinary notes: Tastes nasty :lol:


----------



## GoatNewbie14 (Sep 7, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## GoatNewbie14 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you!!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

That's absolutely cranesfoot! It sure does get everywhere - fast.

At least pulling it up in the garden is...sort of easy. Sigh.


----------

